# Tell me about your Chinchillas!



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Anyone on this forum have/had Chinchillas? I'm so curious about them. I meet a lot of them and they are really nice, cute, fluffy and adorable of course, but what are they like at home? How do they compare to your rats in things like personality, friendliness, messiness, smell/allergies, etc. General stuff. 
Share your pics here! I'd love to see them!


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

I am getting a chinchilla soon! I had two a few years ago and they are amazing! You can teach them tricks and they all have different personalities! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

